# Huperzine-A



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

I've been having some success lately with Huperzine-A. It may not be good for everyone, but for myself in particular, I think I have an acetylcholine defeciency. Huperzine-A helps the brain from losing or releasing too much acetylcholine. You have to be careful with it though, too much acetylcholine can produce negative symptoms though. Maybe something to look into though. Again, I'm getting close to recovery. I must agree that recovery is a non-linear process. Back and forth for me over the last year. I cannot deny my Lord and Savior's help in pulling me through this. If you get a chance, do some research on low acetylcholine levels along with the effects it can have on brain speed, memory, and vision as well. God Bless us all through these trials. Peace


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

How were you able to see you were deficient in acetylcholine?

Keep up to positive progress!


----------



## foghat (Jan 1, 2011)

Jayd said:


> How were you able to see you were deficient in acetylcholine?
> 
> Keep up to positive progress!


Just from positive results after taking acetylchoine enhancers....alpha-gpc, dmae, etc


----------

